# beretta probelms



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

i have a beretta model 391 Eureka. and after i load a shell into the chamber i go to put a shell into the magazine. then when i release the carrier the shell will come out of the magazine and pretty much float in between the carrier and the breech bolt. so i just wanted to know if anyone has any remedies to this problem or if it's ok to still use the gun. or should i just go and get it fixed somewhere. any advice is greatly appreciated

john


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

There is a catch on the ejection port side that is supposed to hold your shells in the magazine. The catch is attached to the large release button on the same side. If you think of a teeter-totter the button is one end, the catch is the other. Sounds like something is jammed up in-between the catch and the receiver causing the catch to fail. The other possibility is that the catch is bent or broken.

Do all the other controls work correctly? The release button, the shell release at the back of the elevator, the magazine cutoff/bolt hold-open on the shooter side of the receiver?


----------

